
How EU and US Consumers' Data Is Treated by Amazon, Netflix and Spotify - DyslexicAtheist
https://tacd.org/tacd-and-heinrich-boll-stiftung-brussels-publish-research-highlighting-failings-in-privacy-protection-on-both-sides-of-the-atlantic/
======
stiray
I have solved this in my way, minimized all the data I give to the companies
to bare minimum.

You would like registration - here is my mail your.domain.name@mydomain.eu.
For each registration in last 10 years. You would like gmail? Facebook? There
our bussiness ends.

So, you care so much about security of my account that you cant provide me
TOTP authentication and would rather have my phone number. I'll pass. You
insist? There our bussiness ends.

100% self hosted.

Fingerprinting blocked (oh dear aliexpress you have a very special place in my
heart for that), mostly in ff private tabs, searching goes over my private
searx instance, which is also generating fake searches. Surfing over squid
(with heavy filtering, even mozilla beacons are blocked) over vpn moving
randomly around exit nodes.

Android, home built rom, no google, every app is having its own rules, blocked
network traffic by default (netguard). Xposed + xprivacy lua faking all
informations, if app doesnt like that, it is uninstalled. If I cant live
without it, like online banking, which I am paying for and has decided to
block my way of using MY phone, it was reversed, removed safety net, removed
rootbeer calls, removed checks for gms.

This is the price to have some privacy. I really hope that US will get its
privacy laws and that EU starts charging everyone. This has gone to far, there
is a whole branch of industry that needs a seriously large stick. And some
slap on wrists for managers.

